# 2014.15 Season - Revelstoke, where to stay?



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Well the resort is pretty much 'in town' (only aprox 6 km from the downtown area) so your choices are pretty much open. I'm pretty sure the city bus even goes to the base, so you could access even without a car.

There are houses closer to the hill, but personally I think you'd be better off in the downtown area. All of the main bars / restaurants are located there as well as shops, grocery stores, liquor stores etc.

There isn't much at the base of Revelstoke (definitely nothing like Whistler or even Big White)


----------



## Mika (May 16, 2014)

I wasnt there long but just stayed at samesun backpackers in town. It was a fairly social place when i was there in 2012. Guess you could stay there or a similar place and network your way to decent digs.


----------

